# drive axle replacement help



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

90 sentra xe with the "imfamous" clanking and popping while turning and accelerating. I thought i'd hold out for a paycheck and now it's doing the clanking and popping occaisionally while going straight.
I've replaced a drive axle on a mazda 323 before, but never on a nissan.

Is there anything other then some muscle and a decent wrench/bolt set that i'll need on this friend?

thanks in advance
-Zychrias


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

im in the process of changing one out on my 87 sentra today.

i cant remember how i did it last time, but on this one i took the rotor and all that crap off. then i took loose the tie rod. now the guy at the parts store told me if i didnt take loose the strut i wouldnt lose my alignment. well that means i have to take it apart at the bottom control arm, but in order to do that you have to take the pressure off of it that the strut gives you. and i think last time i just jacked the bottom of the strut up until it popped loose.

maybe someone can give me some ideas too


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

You need a LARGE socket for the axle nut, 30 or 32mm (can't remeber) You can take the nut off the balljoint but it is a tight fit. You will also most likely have to put some pressure on the ball joint or the entire thing will spin when you try to take the nut off. When the car is on stands put the jack under the ball joint and put alittle bit of pressure on it. Remeber that the clip holding the nut on is probably going to be rusted and will be a big bitch to get off.


----------

